# Extending RCI points



## glennstephenson (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know whether one has to book AND actually take the vacation before RCI points expire in a given year.  Or do you have to only book the vacation.  We have points from 2011 that were automatically transferred to 2012 but will expire Dec 31/12 unless we do something.  I know we can extend them for a fee but I'm trying to confirm the above.  Two RCI operators have told me that we have to book and use the vacation before Dec 31 but I received a mailer from RCI that says these points well expire "unless you exchange or extend by 12/31/12" and then says that if we extend them (by paying a fee) then they are good for 2013 (but no longer) as long as we "exchange and travel by 12/31/13".  Two stories from RCI but I assume the mailer is correct, not the operators.  In other words, as long as we make a booking before Dec 31, for travel in 2013, we're good.  Comments and thanks?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would trust the mailer over the agents. It also depends on your use year.  Do your years end Dec 31?  My 2011 use year doesn't end until the end of next month.  

One other thing is when you book you want to make sure it is grabbing the correct points.  Sometimes when I have booked in the past it asked me which year's usage I wanted to use.  Now it seems like it doesn't give me the choice online and wants to grab points from the year the reservation is made for.  You may want to give a test to see if you can use your left over 2011 points to book in your 2013 use year.  You can then cancel in 24 hours to see if it works and see where the canceled points go to.  Since it is within the 24 hour period I would imagine it should return as though you never made a reservation.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 3, 2012)

*points*

You have to book AND stay by the expiration date.  God forbid that RCI would miss out on grabbing cash out of your wallet.  Of course, if you extend then it extends until that date.  Of course, you will have to pay to extend.  The simple rule is    If there is a question about any transaction as to whether you have to pay or not, RCI will always make  you pay.


----------



## Jennie (Oct 9, 2012)

This is what is written at this time at the RCI Points website:

Manage Your Points
Save, Borrow and Transfer

Your Points give you the ultimate flexibility. If you cannot use all your Points this year, Save them. If you want to go on a big vacation and it requires more Points than you have, Borrow them. Or if you want to give your Points to a friend or family member, Transfer them.    

*Save Points*

If you cannot use all of your Points this year, the RCI Points program will automatically save them for your next Use Year. There is no charge for this service as long as you have made a transaction during this year (otherwise there is a $26 service fee).

Points can only be saved one year. They cannot be carried forward into a third year.

The RCI Points program offers subscribing members with expiring saved points an opportunity to extend them for one additional Use Year for a fee. Saved points currently cannot be extended online. Please contact an RCI Points guide at 1-317-805-9941 or 1-877-968-7476 for assistance. 	

*Borrow Points*

At any time during a given Use Year, you may borrow Points from the next year to complete a vacation reservation. Online, you will be automatically prompted while going through the reservation process if you need to borrow additional Points.

If you cancel your reservation that was made with borrowed Points, those Points are automatically returned to the year from which they were borrowed.  

*Transfer Points*

You may Transfer any Points balance to another RCI Points member anytime throughout the year. This is currently not available online, please call 1-317-805-9941 or 1-877-968-7476. 



MY personal comment/question:
There is no mention of an 85,000 annual limitation re: transferring RCI Points to another member. Has anyone seen this in writing?


----------



## pranas (Oct 10, 2012)

i just extended mine for an additonal year.  Cost $99.


----------

